# Comment agrandir la police des menus



## tilt67 (4 Février 2011)

à peine passé de Win à Mac et c'est le cauchemar...

Comment agrandir la police des barres de menus PARTOUT sur le imac sans réduire la résolution d'écran ? Parce  qu'avec l'imac 27", impossible de lire le texte des menus: trop petit !

J'ai pu changer les polices pratiquement pour chaque app, au moyen de Pilot, sauf le texte des menus... Pour les icônes, c'est déjà fait.

Merci de vos réponses !


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bonour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question de personnalisation de l'interface de Mac OS X. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Customisation", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------

